# Rigging try me button to step pad



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Well a step pad is just an open switch just like the button so the short answer is yes, it will trigger the same. The problem is that if it's stepped on again before the prop sequence finishes, it will stop it. You can test this with the button, press it once to start the prop and then press it again. More than likely it will stop the sequence.


----------



## Sugarbby72 (Oct 27, 2020)

How would I go about doing this. Do I just strip the wires from both the try me (removing the button) and the step pad (removing the adapter) and twist them together?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes but I think you're missing the point, it's not likely to work well.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

You are correct on the wires part. I have done it and it works. However, like J-Man said. If it is stepped on again, it will stop the animatronics. So as long as you don’t think it will be stepped on again after the first activation, it will work.


----------



## Sugarbby72 (Oct 27, 2020)

J-Man said:


> Yes but I think you're missing the point, it's not likely to work well.


No, I fully understand what you are saying. To me, at least for now, it will be fine as long as it works. It’s the only way I can get the props to turn on at all without constantly going into the middle of the yard and pressing the buttons. Eventually I’d like to make them motion censored but I don’t have time for that this year.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

I


Sugarbby72 said:


> No, I fully understand what you are saying. To me, at least for now, it will be fine as long as it works. It’s the only way I can get the props to turn on at all without constantly going into the middle of the yard and pressing the buttons. Eventually I’d like to make them motion censored but I don’t have time for that this year.


If you have a Harbor Freight nearby, get these. Hide the reviever on the prop next to the sound sensor (for sound activated props), in front of the photo sensor (for "motion" activated props). Place the transmitter where people will trigger it. Super simple and works in total darkness.
Search Results For "Driveway Alarm"


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

J-Man said:


> I
> 
> If you have a Harbor Freight nearby, get these. Hide the reviever on the prop next to the sound sensor (for sound activated props), in front of the photo sensor (for "motion" activated props). Place the transmitter where people will trigger it. Super simple and works in total darkness.
> Search Results For "Driveway Alarm"


Is the prop wired to the receiver in some way?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

ThinBlueLineHaunter said:


> Is the prop wired to the receiver in some way?


No wiring needed. The receiver has LED's that will trigger the props photo sensor. It also has a small speaker that will trigger props with a sound sensor. You just need to hide the receiver on the prop in the appropriate place.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

Ah. Very cool. Can the notification sound be adjusted so as not to be a loud “ding” or whatever the sound is?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

ThinBlueLineHaunter said:


> Ah. Very cool. Can the notification sound be adjusted so as not to be a loud “ding” or whatever the sound is?


If you don't need the sound you can open it up and remove the speaker. If you need the sound, I believe there are two settings for it, hi/low. Once you have it properly positioned on the prop you can also use some foam or something to muffle the tone.


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

J-Man said:


> If you don't need the sound you can open it up and remove the speaker. If you need the sound, I believe there are two settings for it, hi/low. Once you have it properly positioned on the prop you can also use some foam or something to muffle the tone.


I take the speaker out of them - extend it with some wire if needed, and tape it directly over the sound sensor. I then go over that with sponge from the dollar store cut to an appropriate size and cover that with duct tape. I can run the sensor on low, it activates the prop and you can barely hear it from 6 feet away,


----------

